# One Pot, Two Lives ...



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

... broke my heart!

I was looking at another website and saw this on a post... Just looking at this tank is upsetting! It's trendy and fad, but no fish should be in conditions like that. Clean water is great, but there is no heater and very little room to put a heater, and the bowl is so small! And looking at the top, the opening can't be that big. You probably couldn't put a net or cup down there, so every time you need to clean the tank (And I don't care how good the filter is, sometimes a tank needs a good once over.) And how do you remove the fish.. pour him out? Grr...

The company that makes them is one of those specialty design studios and probably charge hundreds of dollars for that little thing.. It makes me realize more then ever that the conditions Betta, Goldfish, guppies, mollies and all the other fad fish has become the norm because of greed more then anything.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The planter and fish tank work together to make your fish and your plant healthier. The system works by the fish poo acting as a moist fertilizer for the plant. The filter system helps to maintain neutral PH quality in the water for the fish while extending the watering period by about one week for the plant. One Pot, Two Lives was created by designers Sheng-Zhe Feng and Ling-Yuan Chou.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't just put the blame on the designers, sellers and manufacturers of these products though. In the age of technology there is really no excuse for ignorance.

Most people would not buy a computer or fridge without doing the proper research first, so why do they continually go out and buy a living, breathing animal without doing one single Google search?

As long as humans are humans, these products are always going to be sold, and to some people bettas and other fish will never be anything but ornamental.


----------

